# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  North Africa's West Eurasian mtDNA

## Fire Haired14

North Africa's West Eurasian mtDNA

This is a sequel to South Asia's West Eurasian mtDNA. West Eurasian mtDNA in each region are consistent with geography; European-like mtDNA in NW Africa, Near Eastern-like mtDNA in NE Africa, Iranian and Siberian(U5a, U4, U2e. via Steppe)-like mtDNA in South Asia. 

Don't overinterpret this though. People exactly like modern Europeans didn't migrate to NorthWest Africa, people exactly like modern Iranians didn't migrate to South Asia. People who contributed to Europeans contributed to NorthWest Africa, people who contributed to Iranians contributed to South Asians. 

U6, M1 are Eurasian mHGs which peak in Africa. U6 peaks in NorthWest Africa(8%), it's as popular in Egypt as the Near East(1%). I don't have a lot of East African data but I do know M1 has a strong prescience there. Also so far they have lots of Levant Neolithicish mtDNA(T1a, J1d, R0a, HV1).

----------


## Twilight

Thank you for posting but I got to say that I'm not surprised. Ydna E1b1b dominates North Africa and Gibraltar, Sicily and the Natufian culture were/are close by to North Africa. 



http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplog...1b_Y-DNA.shtml

----------


## Parafarne

Yet extremely surprising thing is the Typical Iberian mtdna H1+H3 in north africa and African L mtdna in Iberia? my question is how, why, when?

----------


## Parafarne

Half of H mtdna is of Iberian origin(14%) where it forms about half the mtdna so if we take this into consideration then around 29% of mtdna in north africa(morocco, algeria, tunisia) are of Iberian origin and in my view 8% of Iberian mtdna is of north african origin I am not sure though!

----------


## nornosh

> Half of H mtdna is of Iberian origin(14%) where it forms about half the mtdna so if we take this into consideration then around 29% of mtdna in north africa(morocco, algeria, tunisia) are of Iberian origin and in my view 8% of Iberian mtdna is of north african origin I am not sure though!


It could be of Eurasian origin too, since ancient times Eurasians too were present in N.Africa.

----------


## paul333

Could be related to any movements of people, to and from the European area's such as with trade, invasion, conflict,etc such as with Hannibals punic wars with the Roman republic, and trade between Carthage and Europe, which certainly involved the Slave trade, also the Vandals settled the area. There are ample historic reasons for a presence, but it would be better if they could be dated to specific periods which would help..

----------


## ratchet_fan

I don't think M1 is West Eurasian

----------

